# need help with knoppix 5.1 pleaze!



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi guys

I have knoppix 5.1 installed on my cd, and at the startup in insert my cd into my driver ROM then i get the first picture of knoppix saying "please hit enter to start knoppix 5.1 or if you want to cancel please remove your cd" anyway i press enter then i go to the next page and it starts copying some commands in different colours then the whole page FREEZES. I tried to fix this problem my self but it doesn't work on my computer bcos i have already tried it on different computer and worker without problem, and also i got different cd and got the same problem. So please guys if anyone has experienced this problem before please help me and would be appreciated so much. Because i have some serious work to do on knoppix within very short time. 

thanx for any respond



my sys specifications:
P4 3.06 GHz
512mb RAM
256mb VRAM


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

windows xp he sp2


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Are you using an older CD-ROM drive?


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

an older!!! it's not that old. actually it's called pioneer cd/dvd writer.


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

please someone help me out!!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Do you have another CD drive you could try it in? Like put another drive into the computer to make sure that's not the problem.


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

thats abit hard, because i dont have another DVD ROM, so you suggest it could be Driver ROM problem??


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

lol this guy is a harder egg to crack ok can you please post the last text that shows up before it freezes?


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

finally some one visited my thread.
but how can i post you the text?, because im at the start up when it freezes, unless you want me to write it down on a paper and tht will take me some long time.lol


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

Pen & paper is your friend.

What do you use to burn the iso to disk?


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

ok just give me sometime and dont go ;-)


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

hi again

I copied all the texts when my knoppix freezes on the startup



Welcome to the knoppix linux live linux-on-CD!
Scanning for USB/Firwall Devices
Enabling DMA acceleration for: hda [ST31200261]
Enabling DMA acceleration for: hdc [Pioneer DVD-RW DVD-107D]
Accessing Knoppix cd at /dev/hdc...
Found primary knoppix compressed image at /cdrom/knoppix/knoppix.
Total Memory found: 515572 KB
Creating /ramdisk (dynamic size=403728K) on shared memory...Done.
Creating unionfs and symlinks on ramdisk...
>> Read_only CD System successfully merged with read_write /ramdisk.
Done.

Starting init process.
INIT: version 2.86 booting
Running linux kernel 2.6.17.
processor 0 is intel(R) pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06 GHz 3059MHz, 512KB cache
processor 1 is intel(R) pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06 GHz 3059MHz, 512KB cache

ACPI Bios found, activating modules: ac battery button container fan
processor thermal vide
USB found, managed by udev
Starting udev hot_plug hardware detection...<0>Oops: 0003[#2]
segmentation fault
/etc/init.d/rc: line 46:1203 segmentation fault $debug "Script"$action
error: '/etc/init.d/rc' exited outside the expected code flow
Init: panic: segmentation violation at 0xffffe420! sleeping for 30 seconds.
udevd_event[1390]: run_program:'/lib/udev_run_hotplugd' abornal exit...
udevd_event[1390]: run_program:'/lib/udev/udev_run_devd'
udevd_event[1422]: run_program:'/lib/udev_run_hotplugd' abornal exit...


and after that, it's no more functional.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

Knoppix install is fubar'd basically

I'm not sure, but you maybe able to start Knoppix and Press I before it starts loading everything up, (to enter interactive startup) - not every O/S does it. If it does, yes (Y) to everything about from Hot Plug.


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

correct me if im wrong but i thought knopppix mounted the hd first?


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

no it wasn't on hd

why do i need to press I? just before it freezes, theres a message says press any key to startup your knoppix then i press enter then i get what i have sent you then freezes!. but you mean instead of hiiting enter key, i hit I?
anyway i'll try this


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

Wait, this is a LiveCD? 

In that case, you can't press I, and sounds like a dodgy CD release :/


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

lol havnt i mentioned it's a live cd? yes it's a live cd


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

Get a different disto's livecd, maybe a problem with knoppix & that machine.


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

i've got another one but still the same problem, and im 90% sure it's my computer problem. couldn't figure out why im having this problem i tried different things, and i googled my problem but i stii have the problem, probably im gonna change my computer just becasue of knoppix, or i better get a proper version and install it on my hd.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

Whats your system spec?
and what live cds have you tried?

It may just be a problem with Knoppix, not worth getting a new PC for.


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

my sys specifications:
P4 3.06 GHz
512mb RAM
256mb VRAM

knoppix 5.1


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

and windows xp home edition sp2


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi there 4U111 
.. your problem is not the CD or your system but the fact that the VGA drivers aren't being loaded correctly so it appears to crash .. I had the same problem and it requires that you change the way Knoppix loads so that it loads with a less strict VGA setting .. 
I have a system that refused to mount even a Knoppix 3.4 live CD .. which works just fine on other systems .. I had to download new drivers in order to get Ubuntu working properly on that system .. and Ubuntu 6.1 boots great but 7.04 crashes because of the exact same problem .. it's all a question of drivers 

What VGA card are you using ..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

there are some help files here for beginners .. 

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Knowing_Knoppix/Knoppix_for_the_first_time

also some cheat codes here (also to be found on the CD)

http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Cheat_Codes



> Question: I get a blank screen when the X Window System comes up, why?
> Knoppix is trying to use a screen resolution that your monitor doesn't support. For example, Knoppix may have detected your graphics card is capable of 1024x768 pixel resolution, but your monitor can't cope with that. Try setting a lower resolution at the boot prompt. For example, enter:
> 
> knoppix lang=uk screen=800x600
> ...


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

yeh right, but how can i type those commands, and where? do you mean i get bootable disk so i can start with prompt command?


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

ok sorry, ifoundit


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

I tried some commands like; screen=1280x1024
vga=normal
but none of them worked"couldn't open"


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

when the system boots from CD .. you'll get a prompt 

boot; 

on your screen ... type in the words

knoppix lang=uk screen=800x600

or 

knoppix lang=uk vga=normal 

when you see the prompt .. it will then take whatever you have written into consideration .. and work accordingly ..

type it EXACTLY as you see it written above ..


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

I hate to say it but it didn't work!!! the commands you gave me were allright, but it's still freezing in the same place.
as you said, it seems graphics problem, and i dont know why isnt working!!!
is it related to motherboard??? do i need to update my bios??? i really dont know!!!! all my drivers are up to date, and whats making me mad is that it works on other computers!!! whata ******* knoppix! lol


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

4u111 said:


> I hate to say it but it didn't work!!! the commands you gave me were allright, but it's still freezing in the same place.
> as you said, it seems graphics problem, and i dont know why isnt working!!!
> is it related to motherboard??? do i need to update my bios??? i really dont know!!!! all my drivers are up to date, and whats making me mad is that it works on other computers!!! whata ******* knoppix! lol


can you tell me which of the commands you wrote in .. at the boot prompt ?

I also don't see any reference to what motherboard / graphics card you are using .. but then again I keep losing things that are right in front of me due to the heat .. I won't mention bad eyesight and age :grin:

I'm certain that you're on the right track .. just need to fine tune the right command to get you going .. the system I am using right now ( Ubuntu) also has teh same problem when running the Mepis LIve CD .. and whilst Ubuntu 6.1 boots fine .. Ubuntu 7.04 "blackscreened" on me too ..
Please give me the new info and I will look into it for you


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

I really thank you so much for your help.

i used the one you gave me knoppix lang=uk screen=800x600, and the knoppix recognized it this time but it's still freezing.
also used this;
knoppix lang=uk vga=normal and gave me the same results.


Motherboard Name	ECS 845GV-M3
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Brookdale-G i845GV
Pioneer DVD/CD ROM Drivesioneer DVD-RW DVR-107D
Video Card ATI RADEON 9800 PRO All in one 256 MB>> and onboard graphics INTEL(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PEGV/(uninstalled anyway).

Memory 512 MB RAM
intel(R) P4 cpu 3.06GHz
Sound(onboard): C-Media AC97

Monitor:
Model CMC 17" AD-LCD	
Supported Video Modes	
640 x 480	75 Hz
800 x 600	75 Hz
1024 x 768	75 Hz
1152 x 864	75 Hz
1280 x 1024	75 Hz

hope this enough, anyway i think i mentioned everything lol.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

From what I have read your ATI card should be supported ..

is there any chance that you haven't disabled the on board VGA in BIOS? you say uninstalled rather than disabed maybe you are confusing BIOS with Windows?


I also found some other info on the knoppix cheatcodes page 


> Tips&Tricks
> 
> If you are unable to boot Knoppix (i.e. the screen goes blank, you see a kernel panic message, the screen flickers, you are dropped into a minimal shell, Knoppix simply freezes while booting, etc.), try these boot commands in order:
> 
> ...


let me know how you get on


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

i have tried the new commands:
boot: knoppix vga=0
knoppix vga=0 debug -b 3 
failsafe debug -b 3 

none of them has worked , i just give up man, i've been spending my whole day trying to solve this problem, but i just cant get it to work,
i appreciate your help so much Don_Fishin, but there's something i havnt tried it yet, i just got the idea now,lol, im gonna swap the grphics connection to the onboard one, and see if it works or not. and this will cost me to install my onboard data. anyway, i will do this as soon as possible and let you know, i just want to issolate this problem and see if the problem is really from the graphics card.
thank you


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi again
looks like i got it to work with my old graphics. and actually i had some problems when switching between my graphics, but fortunately it was all allright. and whenever i want to use knoppix i have to switch my graphics to the onboard one. It's kind of headach when doing that.lol. but this is the only option i have. i actually have some work to do on knoppix, and i will finish it as soon as possible and then after i finish i'll throw my live cd in the bin.
thanx anyway for your help especially to Don_Fishin, i know you gave me your best, thanx alot guys.

or if you have some new idea, it will be great to hear it, and thank you.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Now that you are in Knoppix .. browse the knoppix forum and look for the correct driver for your card .. and as for that live CD .. my advice .. NEVER throw anything away .. now that you know it will boot with your mobo VGA .. it means that you have an alternate way to boot a system that isn't functioning properly .. Live CD's are extremely handy for isolating an OS and troubleshooting, recovering files on a non booting system, even using ClamAV to check for virus infections on a virus free platform ..


----------

